# kann eigenes object nicht von applet zu servlet senden



## Scor (1. Feb 2007)

irgendetwas stimmt hier nicht.
ich habe es getestet.

ich habe eine servlet - applet kommunikation implementiert und zu dem ueberraschenden ergebnis gekommen, dass sich informationen vom applet in form von strings oder normalen objekten zum servlet senden lassen, es jedoch daran scheitert objekte von selbstgeschriebenen klassen zu senden.
angezeigt bekomme ich eine classnotfound exception beim empfangen auf der servlet seite an der stelle:

Object obj = (Object)inputFromApplet.readObject();

weiss jemand was darueber? bin ratlos.

vielen dank,
-scor-


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2007)

Was auch immer das "inputFromApplet" ist, die Klassen der zu übertragenden Objekte
und alles, wovon sie abhängen (ganze Klassenhierarchien etc.), müssen auch im
Classpath des Servlets vorhanden sein.


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2007)

danke fuer die antwort!

auch wenn die frage vielleicht bloed klingt.... wie packe ich die klassen in den classpath?
hier meine ordnerstruktur:

Projekt
    -WEB-INF
           -src (source ordner des servlets)
                -servlet (servlet-packages)
    -src(source ordner des applets)
        -applet (applet-packages)

es befinden sich also applet und servlet in einem projekt, nicht aber in einem source ordner.
ich benutze uebrigens eclipse mit dem sysdeo tomcat plugin und tomcat 6.
vielleicht kann mir noch jemand einen tip geben.

gruesse,
-scor-


----------



## Scor (2. Feb 2007)

mist, hier werden keine einrueckungen angezeigt.
also: es gibt einen source ordner im WEB-INF verzeichniss, welches sich im hauptverzeichnis befindet. dort sind die servlets. der andere source ordner befindet sich genau wie WEB-INF direkt im projektverzeichnis. dort sind die applets.


----------

